# عندما تحكى عن إيجار ستحكى عنا للإيجار أمام سيتى ستارز شقة 120م سوبر لوكس



## Waseetk_Estate (13 فبراير 2012)

عندما تحكى عن إيجار ستحكى عنا للإيجار أمام سيتى ستارز شقة 120م سوبر لوكس 

فى كل ما تحكى عنه الاناقة والذوق الرفيع والراحة التامة 
والخدمات اللامنتهية فتأكد أنك تحكى عن شقق للإيجار بشركة وسيطك
شقة 120م سوبر سوبر لوكس أمام سيتى ستارز بمدينة نصر

*2 نوم + ريسبشن + مطبخ كبير + حمام 
للإستعلام والإستفسار نرجو التواصل معنا *

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال 
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------

